

Pysctp gets gentoo support thanks to zx2c4 - philprx
http://www.p1sec.com/corp/research/tools/pysctp/
Emerge goodness is now available for SCTP support for Python on Gentoo. Unofficial Debian and Ubuntu packages (PPA) available too.
======
philpraxis
Video of emerge available.

